
Google Clusters run at 60% utilization (up from 40%)ion now at 60% - msiebuhr
https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/3342195.3387517
======
msiebuhr
Accompanying blog post at [https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/04/yet-more-google-
compute-cl...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/04/yet-more-google-compute-
cluster-trace.html) (with raw data!)

